
Ask HN: What Is the Best CRM for Small Company - thedangler
Hello, 
I&#x27;m struggling to find a decent CRM for my small but growing company.  Currently paying $45&#x2F;m per user is not affordable.  I&#x27;m also Canadian so any USD product I automatically have to pay an extra 35%.<p>I&#x27;m comfortable installing a CRM on my server if need be. I installed one but its very bloated an slow.  Looking for a lean solution kind of like notion.<p>Looking for a list of suggestions.<p>I will have around 3 users at most for the foreseeable future.<p>Thank you!
======
dhruvkar
We're using Less Annoying CRM (0) for a team of 20. Its a flat $10/person per
month.

SMB is a pretty broad category. I think LACRM is good for sub 50 people team
where you don't have more than one group.

0\. [https://www.lacrm.com](https://www.lacrm.com)

------
heicbdj
Oodo is free.

